

Sharks and underwater cables (report from 1987) - roop
http://www.nytimes.com/1987/06/11/us/phone-company-finds-sharks-cutting-in.html?pagewanted=all

======
dm2
The original link just displayed a blank white page for me.

Anything with underwater cables is very interesting to me (for some weird
reason) so I had to go find the article.

Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&sclien...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F1987%2F06%2F11%2Fus%2Fphone-
company-finds-sharks-cutting-in.html)

Page 2:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&sclien...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F1987%2F06%2F11%2Fus%2Fphone-
company-finds-sharks-cutting-in.html%3Fpagewanted%3D2)

